# Water tests for the color blind??



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I want to maintain a healthy environment for my fish, and water condition is the utmost importance! But the one thing Ive struggled with is using the color strips or color gauges because of my color blindness.

Are there any other options out there we can use to get an accurate reading on water conditions??? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never seen any other tests other than colour tests personally. But I've always wondered it there are number tests - some people know the exact number of their Nitrates and some other parameters - you could ask your LFS if they know of any other tests.

Actually, just did some research on line. There is a "Digi-Lab TSS", (Temperature, Salinity, Specific Gravity - if you have a salt water tank). I've also seen some electronic PH testers. "Pinpoint Nitrate Monitor" was something else I found. (Just type that into Google). Each monitor can be kind of pricey. Nothing for ammonia, or nitrites though.........

Is there any one else in the house who could check the test for you? (Or, you could take a water sample into the LFS.... although that is a bit of a pain). 

I would call your LFS and ask if they have any other tests. (I'm thinking you should still be ok even if you are colour blind. As long as your test strip matches the one on the box, you're good to go, (no matter what colour you see them as). You are only going to run into a problem if some of your strip colours differ from the box... then you will need someone to tell you if it's higher or lower). But.... I could be wrong.... I'm not exactly sure how colour blindness works..... if it's subtle shade differences that you can't see, then you may not be able to tell if your strips match the box.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They do make digital meters that are very specific. But can get expensive.


----------



## cidlytony (May 4, 2011)

is there any electronic equipment can test the water situation. that you do not have to go to the LFS.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have seen electronic ph and nitrate monitors that go for about $100 each, made by pinpoint. Ammonia and nitrite, theoretically should only be needed if you're tank is cycling. I've never seen anything for them....not electronic.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, thats what I kinda figured (expensive) but was just curious. I guess the best bet is to take a sample of my water to the local aquarium store and have them check it.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hanna makes test kits also that are electric, and teh reason some can get the exact Nitrate level is because Salifert do a Low Range test with their Nitrate test kit.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For the color tests - assuming you keep them organized with the right tubes next to the right color charts - couldn't you use a sort of gray scale for some?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

gtm2007: That's what I was thinking.... as long as the "shades" in the tubes (or on the strip) match the safe levels on the chart, it's fine. If the shades are different than that on the safe level on the chart, then someone else would have to verify the levels of that parameter.

Unless it's subtle shade differences that Subaru4wd can't see.... then that's a different story.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

I'll just come over once a week and test your water too! haha!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a similar issue although, i'm not completely color blind. When using strips, i look for how dark the shade is in comparison and only can see a general range of where it looks like it could be. When using liquid, they usually have color charts for things like nitrates or phosphates. If you use some white lighting (the 6500K bulbs) and hold the tube over the color charts, you can see a differentiation between the color of the tube and the color of the charts. Look for the "blending" of the colors. For example, if you have a red color on a white piece of paper, and use a blue transparent piece of plastic, you'll see a dark spot. If you use a red piece of plastic, you'll see no spot. I recently had to figure this out not only for the testing materials, but to tell what color my coral is! so i hope this can help you.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I want to take 2 weeks and log the PH in my tank at the very least, and i dont trust my eyesight enough to guarantee accurate results. Ive been looking on ebay and found a few decent digital PH readers. 

Anybody have an experience using a digital reader??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used the PinPoint brand readers. Like any, they work pretty well. However, you need to do at least monthly calibrations and cleaning of the probe. Nothing overly difficult, just one of those things that is up there with filter maintenance.


----------

